# Humidity



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am having trouble with low humidity. I leave water to bath in at the bottom of cages. I mist my birds with a spray bottle. Anyone have any other ways to increase humidity? Is it ok to mist the eggs? I also use aspen shaving.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Would be worth getting a humidifier, otherwise, you can do one of these to help up the humidity:


 hanging up wet towels and throw rugs in the bird's area until dry - and then repeat.
placing a bowl with water close to the heating system
plants hold water
indoor water fountain
Don’t quote me on it either, but I think you *might* be able to very lightly mist the sides of the inside of the nest box to increase humidity too.


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

You know what worked in my apartment I use to live in. It would get sooo dry that I would start getting random nose bleeds and our wooden ornaments would start cracking. Fed up, We boiled water for a few hours each day in a pot or Open kettle. Both worked, the steam from the water humidified our whole place!... So if your having problems I would do that. Its a bit of a chore but it did save me from spending money on a Humidifier that was not necessarily needed. 
Just keep adding water to the pot or kettle every half an hour and your fine.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't spray water directly on the eggs, but if you like you can spray water on the inside wall of the nestbox. 

If your parent birds are taking advantage of the baths, they can bring moisture into the nest by going in with wet feathers.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can place a piece of cardboard in the box and spray that instead of just the sides of the box.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The cardboard is a good idea. If you sprayed it before you put it in the box, you wouldn't have a bunch of mist floating around in the box getting the eggs and bedding wet.


----------

